# Jobs in Melbourne



## Vikram Jeet (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi All,
I am actively looking for Job in my profile i.e Business Analyst in banking Domain. I am on 475 Visa but till date not success. I have read on lot of site for local experience first to get your desired job. 
Any one please what type of local experience i can get and for how long.
If any one in the same boat please share your experience.

Regards

VJ


----------



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the same query.
What's the scene for Business Analyst job in Australia?
Are there any pre requisites apart from relevant work experience in similar role?


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Job market in Australia is not very good right now. Most of the employers ask for local experience. It is getting increasingly difficult to get that first job. Once you get some local experience, then the things start to fall in place.


----------



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

When we say local experience, we mean experience of working in Australia right?

If we do not get job in our domain, is it ok to work in whatever opportunity you get?

Will that experience be considered in future jobs or will they ask for only ' relevant' experience?


----------

